# Mirrored channels.



## liltunanj (Aug 19, 2006)

I am a new dish subscriber and notice several HD channels are located in different location inthe guide. Is there any difference in the channels, other than location? Are some MPEG-2 and some MPEG-4? I searched on the forum and could not find this question asked anywhere else.

thx,


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Each channel has to have a unique channel number/frequency. Every local and HD channel is like that. The receiver should map it down to match the channel you're used to.

For example (fake numbers) your NBC locally is on channel 5. The SD feed would be on 7501 and the HD feed would be on 5501. In your guide, it's mapped down to 5 and 5HD in addition to 7501 and 5501.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Similarly, the national HD channels mostly have their real channel numbers in the 9400-9500 range, with a mapdown to match the SD channel (Spike 9506 = "168HD").

You can choose to map locals and/or nationals, or neither, at Menu-6-9-ChanDisplay.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Like the others have said no difference between a real channel vs a mapdown.
Personally I like the map downs. Dish just added 9 new HD channels, 2 of which I watch alot of, BBCA(135) and FSC(149). 
Were I don't mind change, I do find it easier to go to the same channel I have gone to for years to watch a channel, instead of having to hunt for it up in the 9xxx area. 
So I keep the map downs active, this also helps to let you know when a new HD channel has been turned on as you will all of a sudden have 2 channels with one having a the HD next to it. Only thing else I do is lock out the SD version of a channel in the mapdown area, so I don't have to see both of them. An example is when BBCA went HD, I locked out the SD 135 so all I see is 135HD.


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

The mapdowns can be handy, but I am glad they have separate channel numbers, too, for my Windows Media Center PC, so it can select the channels.

Michael


----------



## prashp1 (Jul 31, 2006)

BobaBird said:


> Similarly, the national HD channels mostly have their real channel numbers in the 9400-9500 range, with a mapdown to match the SD channel (Spike 9506 = "168HD").
> 
> You can choose to map locals and/or nationals, or neither, at Menu-6-9-ChanDisplay.


When I go to Menu-6 there is no 9 there. It goes only to 8. I went through all the options and I was unable to find ChanDisplay. I have ViP211K. How else would I do this?


----------



## prashp1 (Jul 31, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> Like the others have said no difference between a real channel vs a mapdown.
> Personally I like the map downs. Dish just added 9 new HD channels, 2 of which I watch alot of, BBCA(135) and FSC(149).
> Were I don't mind change, I do find it easier to go to the same channel I have gone to for years to watch a channel, instead of having to hunt for it up in the 9xxx area.
> So I keep the map downs active, this also helps to let you know when a new HD channel has been turned on as you will all of a sudden have 2 channels with one having a the HD next to it. Only thing else I do is lock out the SD version of a channel in the mapdown area, so I don't have to see both of them. An example is when BBCA went HD, I locked out the SD 135 so all I see is 135HD.


How do I lock out the SD version on ViP211K? I don't have the mapdown area.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

prashp1 said:


> How do I lock out the SD version on ViP211K? I don't have the mapdown area.


Mapdown options are located in the Local Channels menu.


----------

